# Switching Yard GURU needed.



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

So after having to dissemble my 8x4 layout where i was going to do N gauge due to space, i decided to make it 10 Feet long and just 30 inches wide, and where the L shape is it extends out to 65 inches. I decided i will just make this a Switching yard style of layout and going to do HO gauge instead of N. Space limitations force me to this size. I need help in designing the track work for this yard. I have a few HO Steam engines but realize most switching yards use diesels so i will start buying a few diesel engines. For the Yard Gurus please try and design a track plan for me that will work in this size. I am in the NYC Tri-State area, a few beers for you and we can even get this going together, LOLOLOLOL. Hey beer and Pizza always work. Anyhow here are 3 pics of the benchwork. I will be using HO Flex track and cork board, this is tuff i have BRAND new in boxes and don't have to spend money on, i even have a bunch of atlas turn outs, so many things were bought and boxed brand new when i gave N gauge a try. On to the Pics.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

If you are going to ho your n gauge stuff isn't going to work. Or are you going Hon3? You may also want to try the search function for layouts. Sorry I can't help you with switching layout plans.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

To enjoy a switching layout you do need a yard, but you
also need industrial spurs. You would want to have
a number of small businesses that use rail freight, perhaps
2 or 3 on team tracks.

Having spur tracks 'facing' in opposite directions adds
to the challenges of switching. You need a passing siding
or run-around track so the loco can get on the 'other'
side of a car.

There are several of our members who do enjoy
designing layouts. Possibly one or two will offer
some designs.

In the meantime, be sure to check out the layouts
of members here on the Forum. There are several
layouts with extensive yards and industrial sidings.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66578

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66818


Don


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

jlc41 said:


> If you are going to ho your n gauge stuff isn't going to work. Or are you going Hon3? You may also want to try the search function for layouts. Sorry I can't help you with switching layout plans.


I have HO stuff, Tracks, Steam Engines, Turn outs, in HO. I also have 2 HON30 engines which run on HO Track. The N Gauge will be relegated to display.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Then you are of to a good start. Also DonR gave you some good advice.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

DonR said:


> To enjoy a switching layout you do need a yard, but you
> also need industrial spurs. You would want to have
> a number of small businesses that use rail freight, perhaps
> 2 or 3 on team tracks.
> ...


Excellent and points well taken, looking at YOUTUBE as well for ideas as there are few who operate smaller HO layouts in this Manner. Here is an example.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

10' x 30" and then the extension is 65" from the corner out, or from the bench work edge? Is it also 30" wide?

How about building flats along the long wall which will backdrop the sorting, or yard trackage? The extension could be like street trackage diving into old industrial buildings. You're using some steam so 40' cars would be best and brick streets. Brick and masonry buildings also.

I suggest avoiding using a lot of trackwork here. A less is more approach.It could turn into a tangle pretty quick.

These are only suggestions.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have always liked John Allen's TimeSaver switching puzzle, but haven't actually built it yet ..
I'm not sure if you want a puzzle type or a regular yard layout though ..if you are curious about these, here's a link :
http://www.wymann.info/ShuntingPuzzles/sw-timesaver.html


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

time warp said:


> 10' x 30" and then the extension is 65" from the corner out, or from the bench work edge? Is it also 30" wide?
> 
> How about building flats along the long wall which will backdrop the sorting, or yard trackage? The extension could be like street trackage diving into old industrial buildings. You're using some steam so 40' cars would be best and brick streets. Brick and masonry buildings also.
> 
> ...


Agreed, less will be more for me, lololol. Don't Want a mess but more of perhaps 4 tracks with a bunch of switching, lololol.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

wvgca said:


> I have always liked John Allen's TimeSaver switching puzzle, but haven't actually built it yet ..
> I'm not sure if you want a puzzle type or a regular yard layout though ..if you are curious about these, here's a link :
> http://www.wymann.info/ShuntingPuzzles/sw-timesaver.html


I have actually seen Youtube videos of this, not really my cup of tea.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

time warp said:


> 10' x 30" and then the extension is 65" from the corner out, or from the bench work edge? Is it also 30" wide?
> 
> How about building flats along the long wall which will backdrop the sorting, or yard trackage? The extension could be like street trackage diving into old industrial buildings. You're using some steam so 40' cars would be best and brick streets. Brick and masonry buildings also.
> 
> ...


From left to right it stretches 10 feet, before it gets to the L shape that is 30 inches, when it reaches the L shape and JUTTS out that is 65 Inches. Hope that explains it. Though the pics would help.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Here we go:
What size turnouts? #4?
What radius curves if sectional track, or will it be flex?
DC or DCC?


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

time warp said:


> Here we go:
> What size turnouts? #4?
> What radius curves if sectional track, or will it be flex?
> DC or DCC?


100% all DCC/SOUND. Main reason why I want to get away from N Gauge, lol. Most likely #4 or #5 turnouts. Flex track.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

What size are the Steamers? 0-6-0 would be good. Also would the diesels be like HH 600 or S2, maybe SW1's?

You'll want to factor in the size of the locomotives.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

time warp said:


> What size are the Steamers? 0-6-0 would be good. Also would the diesels be like HH 600 or S2, maybe SW1's?
> 
> You'll want to factor in the size of the locomotives.


Yes perhaps 2 S-2 and def an SD70M or SD70Ace. Love that deisel. Lolololol.


----------

